# Forum Other Languages Germanic languages Scandinavian  Danish music, Medina

## kidkboom

This song, это озноб мою кожу, if I had already "mastered" Russian, I would be learning Danish now. любить. &#x202a;MEDINA - "FOR ALTID" - OFFICIAL VIDEO (:labelmade:records 2011)&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube

----------

